# Can you please post your 3SDM 0.01, Zito 935, AXE GTS Pics.



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

sample: 
3SDM 0.01 









Zito 935 









AXE GTS 









They are all similar design. 
I'm thinking to get them.. so can you please post your ones or that you can find on net. 

Thank you.


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

have you considered VMR V710's?

19x8.5 et 35 all around with 12.5 mm spacers up front. the black makes it a little harder to see but you still get the basic concept.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 29, 2010)

Also the Raderwerks 1-Eleven S:









http://www.raderwerks.com/product/1-eleven-s


And the Avant Garde M310








http://avantgardewheels.com/m310.php


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Both of my sets

OEMS (3SDM but without the polished face) 19x9.5 et 45 all round with 5mm spacer on front.


















Dare 19x8.5 ET 40 with 12mm spacer on the front and 19x9.5 ET38 rear


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

3SDM 18" Style 0.01 in polished just came in - Staggered and square set available :thumbup:



Andy


----------



## A4-B8-Zito-95x19-ET35 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Zito 935 111 ore xls on my A4 B8*

Audi A4 B8 Avant Zito Wp111, WP935 ore xls as they being called. 19x9,5 ET35 all round


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like the same wheel replicated by a few diff companies. with the exception of the VMR


----------

